# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  ابرز  عناوين الصحف السياسية الصادرة الأربعاء 5 اغسطس 2015م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عناوين الصحف الصادرة الأربعاء 05 أغسطس 2015م

أخبار اليوم:

الأمم المتحدة: البشير في قائمة المخاطبين لقمة نيويورك فى سبتمبر المقبل
مستشار رفيع المستوى للرئيس الأمريكى بالخرطوم فى زيارة رسمية وتصريحات للمتحدث باسم الخارجية
الكشف عن "500" حالة طلاق شهريا بمحلية الخرطوم
دعوة من الرئيس المصري للرئيس البشير للمشاركة في بروتوكول إنشاء القوة العربية المشتركة
معا لعبور الهلال والمريخ للسطايفة والتطوان

الرأى العام:

وزير العدل يتسلم مسودة مشروع قانون مكافحة الفساد
مجلس المهن يدون بلاغات في مواجهة 90 فناناً وقنوات فضائية
البشير يخاطب قمة التنمية بنيويورك في سبتمبر
مسؤول أمريكي: تقارير الحريات الدينية عن السودان تركز على الجانب السلبي
المركزي: لا موانع لاستيراد العربات موديل نفس العام

السوداني:

تورط وكالات في عمليات تزوير مستندات سفر لــ(عناصر ارهابية)
امريكي من اصول يهودية يبحث مع الخارجية الحريات الدينية
برلماني يذرف الدموع بعد مشاهدته معاناة الطلاب في استخراج الشهادة الثانوية
النطق بالحكم اليوم في قضية القساوسة المتهمين بالتجسس
البشير يعتزم زيارة نيويورك ومخاطبة الامم المتحدة

ألوان:

الجموعية والهواوير يطلبون وساطة الميرغني
اتهامات لجهات حكومية بالتهرب من دفع الزكاة
الحكومة: منظمة الهجرة الدولية بالخرطوم لها (اجندة)
البشير يعتزم زيارة نيويورك ومخاطبة الامم المتحدة
الميرغني يعزي في ضحايا نزاع الجموعية والهواوير
العدل تتسلم قانون المفوضية القومية لمكافحة الفساد
السيسي: لم اسمع بفتح باب الترشيحات لرئاسة سلطة دارفور

آخر لحظة:

الديوان: جهات حكومية تماطل في دفع الزكاة
الدولب: ما بنجامل شخص ولو جانا بواسطة وزير
غرفة النقل: ازمة مواصلات حقيقية بالخرطوم
البشير يعتزم زيارة نيويورك ومخاطبة الامم المتحدة
الخرطوم: لــ واشنطن.. تطبيق الشريعة رغبة اهل السودان

الانتباهة:

الرئيس الى نيويورك في سبتمبر
بيع اراضٍ لمعالجة استحقاقات معاشي سودانير
تورط الجيش الشعبي في اشتباكات يامبيو.. وتفاقم ازمة الوقود بجوبا
داعياً لاشراك الرافضين في الاعداد للحوار.. الامة القومي يعلن تاييده للحوار في الداخل
مفاجآت في لقاء الرئيس بالاحزاب اليوم
امبيكي يكشف لـ(الانتباهة) تفاصيل لقائه بالرئيس
واشنطن نستفسر الخرطوم بشأن الحريات الدينية
وزارة الرعاية: جهات اجنبية تستقطب الطلاب لــ داعش

الاهرام اليوم:

اتهام جهات اجنبية باستغلال نوايا الطلاب الصادقة وتجنيدهم لــ(داعش)
الفريق غندور: الصادق المهدي كان يخطط لتدمير الجيش
امبيكي يكشف عن اجتماع وشيك بالقوى المعارضة بالخارج
اجتماع طارئ لوزراء دفاع دولتي السودان والجنوب
توقعات بمفاجآت في لقاء الرئيس بالاحزاب اليوم
انباء عن مشاركة البشير قي قمة التنمية المستدامة بامريكا

اليوم التالي:

البشير الى نيويورك الشهر المقبل
امبيكي: الخرطوم جاهزة لبحث وقف اطلاق النار مع قطاع الشمال
الرئاسة تخطر الخارجية بمشاركة البشير قفي قمة نيويورك

الصيحة:

الحكومة تبيع اراضي (سودانير) للايفاء بمعاشات العاملين
البشير يلتقي رؤساء الاحزاب اليوم
امريكا: تقارير المنظمات الغربية تهمل الايجابيات في السودان
رسالة من السيسي الى البشير  بشأن تكوين القوة العربية المشتركة
توقعات بمفاجآت في لقاء الرئيس بالاحزاب اليوم
رزق: ابلغنا امبيكي بعدم انسحابنا من الحوار

المجهر السياسي:

علي نايل : احزاب المعارضة لا دور لها وتفتقر للقيادات الفاعلة
توقعات بمفاجآت في لقاء الرئيس باحزاب الحوار اليوم
ضبط كميات كبيرة من حقن (الكلوركوين) المحظورة دولياً بكسلا
يتوقع اعلانها غداً الخميس.. حكومة الخرطوم: مخاض عسير لاعلان التشكيل
امبيكي: قيادات المعارضة اشترطت الدخول في الحوار بتهيئة الاجواء
وزير العدل يتسلم مسودة قانون المفوضية القومية لمكافحة الفساد

التيار:

على هامش زيارته لافتتاح قناة السويس: لقاء بين البشير والمهدي بالقاهرة
بدء مشروع مياه البحر الاحمر بكلفة قدرها 102 مليار
امبيكي يقدم تقرير اً لمجلس السلم الافريقي منتصف اغسطس
حسم قضية معاشيي سودانير قريباً
البشير يتوجه غداً الى القاهرة
وقفة احتجاجية ثانية لاساتذة جامعة ام درمان الاهلية
التحالف الوطني يتهم الحكومة بنسف الحوار

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحف الخرطوم الصادرة صباح اليوم الأربعاء

المجهر السياسي :-
* توقعات بمفاجآت في لقاء الرئيس بأحزاب الحوار اليوم .
* ضبط كمية كبيرة من حقن (الكلوركين) المحظورة دوليا بكسلا .
* أنباء عن مشاركة ((البشير)) في قمة التنمية المستدامة ب((نيويورك)) .
* وزير العدل يتسلم مسودة قانون المفوضية القومية لمكافحة الفساد .
* مسؤول أمريكي يعترف بعدم حيادية تقارير الحريات الدينية المرفوعة عن السودان .

آخر لحظة :-
* الديوان : جهات حكومية تماطل في دفع الزكاة .
* الدولب : ما بنجامل شخص ولو جانا بواسطة وزير .
* غرفة النقل : أزمة مواصلات حقيقية بالخرطوم .
* الخرطوم لواشنطن : تطبيق الشريعة رغبة أهل السودان .
* البشير يعتزم زيارة نيويورك ومخاطبة الأمم المتحدة .

السياسي :-
* ((البشير)) الى ((نيويورك)) لمخاطبة الأمم المتحدة في سبتمبر المقبل .
* زيادة غير معلنة لتعرفة المواصلات في عدد من الخطوط بالعاصمة .
* دخان حرق النفايات يتصاعد بين سماء وأرض الفتيحاب .
* سوار يطالب منظمة الهجرة بتصحيح أوضاعها ومراعاة أولوية السودان .
* هيئة المقاييس بالجزيرة تبيد (35) طنا من الدقيق الفاسد .

الصيحة :-
* الحكومة تبيع أراضي ((سودانير)) للإيفاء بمعاشات العاملين .
* البشير يلتقي رؤساء الأحزاب اليوم .
* رزق : أبلغنا أمبيكي بعدم انسحابنا من الحوار .
* أمريكا : تقارير المنظمات الغربية عن السودان غير متوازنة .

التيار :-
* لقاء مرتقب بين البشير والمهدي بالقاهرة .
* بدء مشروع مياه البحر الأحمر بكلفة قدرها (102) مليار .
* وقفة احتجاجية ثانية لأساتذة جامعة أمدرمان الأهلية .
* النيٌل يقلل من ازدياد التحاق الطلاب ب"داعش" .
* ترحيب كبير بوفد الختمية والاتحادي من قبيلتي الجموعية والهواوير .

اليوم التالي :-
* البشير الي نيويورك الشهر المقبل .
* أمبيكي يؤكد استعداد الخرطوم لبحث وقف إطلاق النار مع قطاع الشمال .
* الرئاسة تخطر" الخارجية" بمشاركة البشير في قمة نيويورك.

ألوان :-
* الجموعية والهواوير يطلبون وساطة الميرغني .
* اتهامات لجهات حكومية بالتهرب من دفع الزكاة .
* السيسي : لم أسمع بفتح باب الترشيحات لرئاسة سلطة دارفور .
* البرلمان : لا مانع من الدبلوماسية في إطلاق سراح الصيادين المصريين .
* دراسة : بطارية الهاتف تهديد أمني جديد .

التغيير :-
* ضبط سيارة سيادية تروج للمخدرات .
* الميرغني الأب يتوسط بين الجموعية والهواوير .
* وزيرة الرعاية : بيع أراضي لسداد مستحقات عمال سودانير .
* "الوطني" يوافق على مقترحات ألمانية جديدة بشأن الحوار .

الجريدة :-
* حالات إغماء وسرقة وسط الطلاب الراغبين في استخراج الشهادة السودانية .
* اعتصام مفتوح لمتضرري حرب الخليج .
* الصحة تحذر من ارتفاع نسبة سوء التغذية الي (16%) .
* هيئة الاتهام تستعجل الفصل في طلبات رفع الحصانة عن نظاميين .
* إبادة (35) طنا من الدقيق منتهي الصلاحية بالجزيرة .

الأهرام اليوم :-
* إتهام جهات أجنبية باستغلال نوايا الطلاب الصادقة وتجنيدهم ل((داعش)) .
* الفريق مزمل غندور : الصادق المهدي كان يخطط لتدمير الجيش لمنعه من الوصول للسلطة.
* اجتماع طارئ لوزراء دفاع دولتي السودان والجنوب .

الرأي العام :-
* مجلس المهن يدون بلاغات في مواجهة 90 فنانا وقنوات فضائية .
* مسؤول أمريكي : تقارير الحريات الدينية عن السودان تركز على الجانب السلبي .
* المركزي : لا مانع لاستيراد العربات موديل نفس العام .
* السودان يدخل (فقرة) بوثيقة قمة التنمية تحرٌم العقوبات .
* النطق بالحكم في قضية القسيسين اليوم .
* تشكيل مجلس إدارة صندوق تطوير التعليم .

أخبار اليوم :-
* الأمم المتحدة : البشير في قائمة المخاطبين لقمة نيويورك في سبتمبر المقبل .
* الكشف عن ((500)) حالة طلاق شهريا بمحلية الخرطوم .
* دعوة من الرئيس المصري للرئيس البشير للمشاركة في بروتوكول إنشاء القوة العربية المشتركة .

الأيام :-
* حقوقيون يطالبون النيابة السماح لهم بفتح بلاغ ضد وكيل العدل السابق .
* الصحة : الوضع الحالي لسوء التغذية يتطلب تدخل المانحين .
* غندور : المبعوث الأمريكي طلب تأجيل زيارته للسودان .
* أمبيكي يجتمع بالقوى (المدنية والمسلحة) بالخارج منتصف الشهر الحالي .
* مجلس الوزراء يوجه بالرقابة على المنتجات الواردة .

الخرطوم :-
* وزير الرعاية : المعاشيون تضرروا من عدم إيفاء مؤسساتهم باشتراكات الضمان .
* اتفاق لتحصيل أموال الزكاة على المعادن .
* غرفة مصدري اللحوم تؤكد وجود أجانب يحملون استثناءات للصادر .
* السيسي يسخر من تقديم مرشحين لرئاسة السلطة الاقليمية .
* مريم المهدي تدعو لإشراك "الرافضين" في الإعداد للحوار .

الوطن :-
* الثقافة : لم نتعرض لإهانة في الجزائر وما قاله صديق المجتبى غير صحيح .
* تحالف المعارضة : أمبيكي ((سمسار)) فاشل .
* الخرطوم : حلول جذرية للنزاع بريفي أمدرمان .
* الجمعية العمومية للبنك الزراعي تجيز تقارير الحسابات الختامية للبنك .

الإنتباهة :-
* الرئيس الي نيويورك في سبتمبر .
* تورط الجيش الشعبي في اشتباكات يامبيو .. وتفاقم أزمة الوقود بجوبا .
*تمديد التقديم للدور الثاني للجامعات .

السوداني :-
* تورط وكالات في عمليات تزوير مستندات سفر ل(عناصر إرهابية) .
* برلماني يذرف الدموع بعد مشاهدته معاناة الطلاب في استخراج الشهادة السودانية .
* أمريكي من أصول يهودية يبحث مع الخارجية الحريات الدينية .


*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*شكرا يا زعيم
                        	*

----------

